# Aggie benefit rod



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

This one is going to the Aggie Gulf Coast Fishermen for their raffle/auction/tourney for Lee Mencacci. http://aggiegulfcoastfishermen.tamu.edu/
A Castaway XP3 P843ML that Lance at Swampland had painted pearl white. AmTak ringlock guides #6 DF and #4 micros spiralled. Wraps and weaves done w/ Madeira poly40 1635 and Gudeb NCP "A" 001/002. If the club had been around when I was there, I might not have graduated!


----------



## wierzt (Dec 29, 2009)

That is a beautiful piece of work


----------



## Jrob78 (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice work! The white blank looks great! I really like your grip work.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Whoop! REALLY nice work, Jerry!


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Good bull Jerry.

Are you fishing the tourney?


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow Jerry, i'm a Horn fan but that sure does look nice.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

That is awesome. Wish it was an offshore model. Nice work.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

WTG Jerry!


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Jerry;Looks sharp!!
But whats an Agie?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Steve Gardner said:


> Jerry;Looks sharp!!
> But whats an Agie?


Gee, Steve, and I've often wondered what the heck a tarheal is. Ha! If ya really don't know...http://www.seastrunk.com/aggie_stuff.htm. I wasn't what we affectionately call a "corp turd", but I'm proud to be an Aggie.


----------



## Daniel09 (Sep 20, 2009)

wow extremely nice i would like to know how you put the quarter in the butt though


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Daniel09 said:


> wow extremely nice i would like to know how you put the quarter in the butt though


He pushed it with his finger


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you Jerry
Great link
Great fishing rod too!

*Aggie*


A student, former student or supporter of Texas A&M University. Term is derived from A&M's agricultural heritage. Aggies are sometimes also referred to as farmers. 
*Tar Heel* (or *Tarheel*) The exact etymology of the nickname is unknown, but most experts believe its roots come from the fact that tar, pitch and turpentine created from the vast pine forests were one of North Carolina's most important exports early in the state's history.
Because the exact history of the term is unknown, many legends have developed to explain it. Many believe it to be a nickname given during the U.S. Civil War, because of the state's importance on the Confederate side, and the fact that the troops "stuck to their ranks like they had tar on their heels".
"Tar Heel" is also the nickname of the University of North Carolina athletic teams, students, alumni, and fans.


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Jerry thats looks great!!!...Beautiful build.
Is that acrylic in the handle?


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work Jerry, I was also admiring the handle work. Is that horn or is it acrylic? Very nice on all fronts. Mark


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice work indeed, Jerry. By the way, I took your advice and ordered a blank from Lance. It should be here this PM.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Good looking handle on that sucker. You can't go wrong with just about any color on a white blank and have it come out looking great.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks a bunch, guys! It was a fun build. On the grips, I used polyester casting resin w/ TAP opaque pigments. I also used the 1/16" tri-laminate from Texas Knife on the Aggie rod. Here's a pic from 4 or 5 yrs ago when I was doing a different grip. Also, here's what I use to undercut the rubberized cork for the quarters...it'll work in a dremel if you have the right chuck. There's probably better/easier ways to do this.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful as usual.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Goags said:


> Gee, Steve, and I've often wondered what the heck a tarheal is. Ha! If ya really don't know...http://www.seastrunk.com/aggie_stuff.htm. I wasn't what we affectionately call a "corp turd", but I'm proud to be an Aggie.


Haha "corp turd" nice. I remember those guys having a heart attack if you accidently stepped on the grass.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Whoop, great work as always!!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*bennie*

*that's very nice work*, where did you get that dark of marron..................................bennie


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

My oldest son would relate for sure with that pole, serious work.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Steve Gardner said:


> Jerry;Looks sharp!!
> But whats an Agie?


I've known a few...even those with just one "g" 

However, most of those that I knew when I was going to TEXAS (pause for recognition) I now have to contact via the ouija board.

JLD


----------

